# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Humaria hemisphaerica

## Azuer

Hola a todos, 

subo la foto de una "seta" perteneciente la grupo de los ascomicetos, _Humaria hemisphaerica_, que se caracteriza por su forma de copa, con la superficie externa de color pardo recubierta de pelillos rígidos y la superficie interna lisa y de color blanquecino. Estas crecían bajo encinas.




Subo también unas fotos al microscopio y, para los que no estén familiarizados con estas estructuras y con la terminología utilizada en micología, una breve descripción de lo que se ve.

Las esporas se forman en el interior de unas células cilíndricas especializadas llamadas ascas o ascos. Estas esporas reciben el nombre de ascósporas y se disponen en una hilera (uniseriadas) en número de ocho. En esta especie son elipsoidales, hialinas, con la pared verrugosa y con dos gotas lipídicas en su interior cuando están maduras. 






Junto a las ascas o mejor dicho, entremezcladas con ellas, hay otras células estériles o paráfisis, más estrechas, septadas y con el ápice claviforme.




Los pelos de la superficie externa son pardos al microscopio, de paredes gruesas, tabicados y con el ápice puntiagudo.





Los pelos del margen de los apotecios son similares a los de la superfice externa pero mucho más largos.



Saludos.

----------

ben-amar (26-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (26-dic-2013),HUESITO (27-dic-2013),Los terrines (26-dic-2013),perdiguera (27-dic-2013),pietro (26-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer el reportaje genial, me podrías decir si se comen ?

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## ben-amar

> Azuer el reportaje genial, me podrías decir si se comen ?
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Pero hombre, ¿donde queda la investigacion? Comete un par de ellas, luego nos dices el resultado  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (26-dic-2013)

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, no, no se comen, que yo sepa no son tóxicas pero la presencia de esos pelillos rígidos las hace ásperas y desagradables al paladar.

----------

frfmfrfm (26-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben la pregunta que si se comen es que todas las que voy aprendiendo no se comen y me da coraje, je, je. :Smile: 
El estudio perfecto, habrá que ir aprendiendo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

